# Rezept für Seewolf gesucht



## HofmannWerner (21. Juni 2001)

Hey Leute
Wer kennt ein gutes Rezept für die Zubereitung von Seewolf












------------------
 stets guten Fang wünscht 
 Werner


----------



## havkat (21. Juni 2001)

Moin, Moin!
Seewolffilets salzen, pfeffern. In der Pfanne
von beiden Seiten fast durchbraten.
Dann mit trockenem Weisswein ablöschen. (Die
Filets, nicht den Koch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Sahne oder Creme Fraiche und danach frische
Champignons in Scheiben dazugeben. Wenn Du´s
magst ´ne Prise Knoblauch. Köcheln lassen bis
die Pilze gar sind.
Dazu passt Wildreis oder auch frisches Bauern
brot sehr gut. Gutes Gelingen!





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## eifelshark (21. Juni 2001)

Hallo Werner,hier mal eine Japanische Variante:
für 4 Personen
Vorbereitung:
8 Sreifen Aluminiumfolie etwa in der Größe eines DIN A 5 Blattes schneiden.Zutaten: 
8 kleine Filetstücke vom Seewolf
1 Zitrone oder Limette
8 Esslöffel Sojasosse
Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle.Zubereitungie Filets waschen und trocken tupfen.
Jetzt die Filets mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen
und in einer sehr heißen Fpanne oder auf dem Grill kurz von beiden Seiten anbraten ( je Seite etwa 1 Minute )Die Fliets nun in die Mitte der Alufolie legen eine Zitronen oder Limettenscheibe auf das Filet legen, Die Aluminiumfolie 
hoch klappen ein Esslöffel Sojasosse darüber gießen und die Folie fest verschließen aber so das sie sich noch nach oben ausdehnen kann.
Nun nochmals in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill für ca. 4-5 Minuten legen und fertig dünsten.
Die Filets werden mit der Folie serviert, dazu passt sehr gut ein gemischter Salat
und Wildreis.Trinken würde ich einen trockenen  Weis oder aber auch ein trockenen Roseewein dazu.Gutes gelingen------------------
Webmaster von 
Dorschfestival.de


----------



## HofmannWerner (22. Juni 2001)

Danke Jung`s
Ich hab jetzt schon eine Pfütze im Mund,wenn ich nur daran denke,wie gut Eure Rezepte schmecken.

















------------------
 stets guten Fang wünscht 
 Werner


----------



## havkat (22. Juni 2001)

@eifelshark
Jammi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2001)

was für spezies: in bremerhaven in der räucherrei im fischhafen habe ich sie zum ersten mal gesehen, geräucherte seewolfsköpfe. wer räuchert, sollte es unbedingt probieren!! ungeräuchert: bei grossen köpfen lohnt es sich an sonsten auch die backen herauszutrennen. das ist schon einen menge fleisch. als fischgullasch oder sonst wie, auf jeden fall herzhaft, will meinen, gut gewürzt verträgt sich prima mit seewolf!!! er ist auch ein ausgezeichneter grillfisch, weil er nicht so leicht auseinander fällt und eben weil er mancherlei gewürze verträgt. chutneys passen zum beispiel bestens!!! achtung, vorsicht bei der garzeit, lieber länger als roher!!!!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

